# Aquarium Modified: Sliding Glass Door / Built in Ventilation



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I just completed building a Sliding Glass Door with built in European Ventilation (vents above and below the door) all built into an old Aquarium.

I documented the process in my "Detailed-journal-colored-foam" Journal.

This link should take you directly to the build info.

Detailed Build Info: Aquarium Modification: Sliding Front Door / European Venting

I added this reference because folks wouldn't know it was there if they just read the original tile.


The tank was on hold for quite a while as I figured out to get the front glass off of the tank without removing the plastic trim. (Turned out to be quite simple, but it sure had me going for a while.)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for linking back to this. Looks very interesting.


----------

